# WIN XP keine internetverbindung...



## isnogood (27. Mai 2008)

Hey,

nach dem mein Rechner (Win xp home) gestern einfach so aus blauemdunst herraus abgestürzst ist geht das internet nicht mehr. Bzw. muss es eine Verbindung geben weil ich 
A) via Ping an meinen Router und an google eine Antwort bekomme.
B) er mir in der Systemsteuerung auch sagt/anzeigt das eine Verbindung da ist.

trotzdem erscheint wenn ich Mozilla auf mache nur ein weisses Fenster und in der Ecke steht er wäre Fertig, wo mit Frag ich mich 

Ich hatte einen Freund gefragt was das sein kann... er meinte ich soll das System wiederherstellen, hat nichts gebracht.
Versuch den Recher von der Win CD zubooten geht nicht, er fährt einfach ganz normal hoch.. hatte auch versucht im Bios die (wie auch immer sich das Schimpft) Hochfahrreinfolge zuändern.. geholfen hat es nichts..

Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein kann? Ich hab echt kA was das Falsch sein soll 
HILFE!  

Lieben Dank
Ulrike 

Hatte ich noch vergessen:
ich hab Ashampoo auf meinem Rechner, es stürzt seit dem immer direckt nach dem Start ab.


----------



## random-access (28. Mai 2008)

hast du es schonmal neu installiert ? -> Ashampoo war gemeint 
vllt. hat sich irgendwo einfach eine Inkompatibilität ergeben..

Grüße, random.

P.S. ISNOGOOD!


----------



## Darkflint (28. Mai 2008)

Geht IE und betrifft das Problem nur Mozilla? Oder gehen beide nicht?


----------



## schecker (28. Mai 2008)

Was hast du für ein Virenprog? Hatte mal das gleiche Problem mit Panda Antivirus. Nei Installation von Panda hat dabei geholfen

Gruß schecker


----------



## Laudian (28. Mai 2008)

Gib mal im Browser die Google IP ein ... sollte dann die Seite kommen funktioniert der eingestellte Nameserver nicht, ist nicht erreichbar oder aehnliches.


----------



## Monte Djego (2. Juli 2008)

Also ein Ping konntest erfolgreich ausführen. Das heisst also das deine I-Verbindung funktionieren tut. Lass dein rechner mal nach spyware durchsuchen. Wundern würde es mich  nicht, wenn dein PC Besuch hat. 

Ansonsten sollte alles in Ordnung sein, Kontrolliere deine TCP/IP Einstellung.


----------

